# I soliti idioti



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fldcb9dOqqg
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2010)

Dai Gialù perdi sta verginità che dopo andiamo ar poligono a sparà ai gatti randagi
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai Gialù perdi sta verginità che dopo andiamo ar poligono a sparà ai gatti randagi
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 quella è una chicca!!!! :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> quella è una chicca!!!! :carneval:


Ho sempre amato Francesco Mandelli... dopo aver visto questo iniziero' con lo stalking:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyGVkl_3hv8

L'amore e' come un cigno lo vedi da lontano e' bello poi t'avvicini e puzza di merda!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyGVkl_3hv8
> 
> L'amore e' come un cigno lo vedi da lontano e' bello poi t'avvicini e puzza di merda!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 bella metafora!:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> bella metafora!:carneval:


E' fantastica... mi spiace quasi non averci pensato prima io


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' fantastica... mi spiace quasi non averci pensato prima io


 puzzi come un cigno ma ti desidero :carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> puzzi come un cigno ma ti desidero :carneval:


in padella! :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> in padella! :rotfl:


 ah... il romanticismo :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2010)

E' bello leggere che il romanticismo e' ancora vivo


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2010)

francesco mandelli sta facendo una carriera seria anche come attore.
ha una faccia e un modo di fare il vjay particolari


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2010)

Generazione 1000 euro.

A me piace tanto, anche se, proprio carino non e'


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk4l-8kIOQ8


Ma vaffanculo tu e i bruchi!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk4l-8kIOQ8
> 
> 
> Ma vaffanculo tu e i bruchi!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Se nun te stai zitto te manno a fa er frocio ar bosco maggico :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se nun te stai zitto te manno a fa er frocio ar bosco maggico :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh romoletto? Fantastico!


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh romoletto? Fantastico!


 A' lazzialee... :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A' lazzialee... :rotfl:


Ma vaffanculo Patrizia 1000 euro co' sta crisi... ma vaffanculo o ti spacco tutti i denti!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Ma vaffanculo Patrizia 1000 euro co' sta crisi*... ma vaffanculo o ti spacco tutti i denti!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Però ha ragione... :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però ha ragione... :carneval:


Ti giuro che non riesco a smettere di ridere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti giuro che non riesco a smettere di ridere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Il padre è davvero bravo!!!:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dA0uuIwO-tg

Ma che ***** c'hai nella psiche bruchi!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il padre è davvero bravo!!!:carneval:


E' tale Francesco Mandelli... faceva o fa il Vjay alla MTV, mi ha sempre fatto ridere ma qui ha battuto se stesso:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' tale Francesco Mandelli... faceva o fa il Vjay alla MTV, mi ha sempre fatto ridere ma qui ha battuto se stesso:carneval:


 Non lo conoscevo!!!


----------



## Mari' (22 Giugno 2010)

Che sfiga ad avere un genitore del genere 

Chissa' se farebbe ridere lo stesso se al posto di padre e figlio ci fosse stato madre e figlia  .


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Giugno 2010)

Direi un padre su venti  è di questo genere, gli altri sono addirittura peggiori :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fldcb9dOqqg
> :rotfl::rotfl:


 Se sei frocio me lo dici subito che cambiamo via....
:rotfl:
:rotfl:
:rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## Consapevole (28 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fldcb9dOqqg
> :rotfl::rotfl:



huahuauhaauhahuauhauhauha :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval: grazie me ce voleva!


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyZhKvt6Rew&feature=related


----------



## Asudem (29 Giugno 2010)

Il latte nel boccale non si può guardare:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Il latte nel boccale non si può guardare:carneval:


 ...come sua madre, si butta sempre im mezzo agli uomini... :carneval:


----------

